# Ejection Fraction Dx code?!?!?!



## crhunt78

Does anyone know if there is a dx code for "reduced ejection fraction" when the diagnosis is obtained by doing a TEE?


----------



## dimmitta

Have you considered using 794.39 (Other Abnormal Findings Cardiovascular Study)? Just a thought, I use this code when we have an abnormal result on a cardiac stress test but no difinitive diagnosis.


----------



## crhunt78

No, I haven't looked at that code, is it ok to use for the diagnosis on an abnormal cardiac echo or stress test?  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## dimmitta

In the ICD-9 book if you go to Findings, Abnormal, stress test it will tell you to use 794.39 so you should be fine


----------



## crhunt78

Awesome!  Thank you SO much!  I was really "stressing" over these!  LOL!!  By the way, I just moved to Illinois from Kansas!  I used to live in Lawrence, do you live anywhere near Lawrence?


----------

